# Risoluzione ip attraverso proxy

## koma

Ciao ragazzi  :Smile: 

Ho un problemino con la mia gentoo. ma prima vi spiego la situazione in cui mi trovo

Mi trovo in una LAN aziendale che lavora ttraverso proxy.

Per poter uscire devo necessariamente passare dal proxy e la risoluzione dei nomi funziona sempre tramite proxy.

MA:

se provo con un ping:

```
koma@GENDELL ~ $ ping www.google.it

ping: unknown host www.google.it

koma@GENDELL ~ $                            
```

Se provo con wget invece:

k

```
oma@GENDELL ~ $ wget http://www.google.it/ig?hl=it

--10:09:50--  http://www.google.it/ig?hl=it

           => `ig?hl=it'

Connecting to 10.138.0.20:8080... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: unspecified [text/html]

    [  <=>                                      ] 64,958       238.61K/s

10:09:51 (238.21 KB/s) - `ig?hl=it' saved [64958]

koma@GENDELL ~ $                                                    
```

Di riflesso qualsiasi applicativo che tenti di fare risoluzione attraverso il DNS che viene fornito dal dhcp (che per altro distribuisce solo i nomi delle macchine interne windows server) mi risponde che non conosce l'indirizzo ip.

Ma firefox (che è un po' + intelligente) fa risoluzione attraverso proxy.

Come posso forzare la risoluzione a passare dal proxy?.

Sono aperto a qualsiasi possibilità

----------

## Kernel78

Guarda che il proxy non serve per risolvere i nomi, wget e firefox non sono più furbi di ping, semplicemente lavorano in maniera diversa.

firefox passa la richiesta di ottenere uno specifico oggetto al proxy e da li viene risolto il nome (o passata la richiesta ad un altro proxy) e fatta la richiesta dell'oggetto alla macchina verso la quale è diretta.

ping cerca di risolvere il nome e mandargli dei pacchetti.

Se il dns non è disponibile per la tua macchina non puoi fare nulla.

----------

## IlGab

Ma i dns interni sono configurati appositamente per non avere dei forwarders esterni o semplicemente chi ha configurato la lan non sa come si fa/non sa cosa sono ?

Perchè senza i dns interni che girano le richieste sull'esterno puoi provare a imposare sul tuo pc dei dns esterni, ma se le porte del firewall sono chiuse non vai molto lontano.

----------

## Kernel78

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Ma i dns interni sono configurati appositamente per non avere dei forwarders esterni o semplicemente chi ha configurato la lan non sa come si fa/non sa cosa sono ?
> 
> 

 

e secondo te noi come facciamo a saperlo ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè senza i dns interni che girano le richieste sull'esterno puoi provare a imposare sul tuo pc dei dns esterni, ma se le porte del firewall sono chiuse non vai molto lontano.

 

Magari la cosa è voluta, non sarebbe la prima rete che vedo in cui l'unico modo per uscire e tramite un proxy ...

----------

## koma

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   Ma i dns interni sono configurati appositamente per non avere dei forwarders esterni o semplicemente chi ha configurato la lan non sa come si fa/non sa cosa sono ?
> 
>  
> 
> e secondo te noi come facciamo a saperlo ?
> ...

 

Esattamente quello che succede in azienda  :Smile:  fortunatamente nmap mi ha fatto scoprire il dns e quindi anche il gateway che usano i capoccia  :Very Happy:  non metto il tag risolto perchè in realtà non lo è  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *IlGab wrote:*   Ma i dns interni sono configurati appositamente per non avere dei forwarders esterni o semplicemente chi ha configurato la lan non sa come si fa/non sa cosa sono ?
> 
>  
> 
> e secondo te noi come facciamo a saperlo ?
> ...

 

Sta attento a non dover mettere il tag [licenziato] ...

----------

## IlGab

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   Ma i dns interni sono configurati appositamente per non avere dei forwarders esterni o semplicemente chi ha configurato la lan non sa come si fa/non sa cosa sono ?
> 
>  
> 
> e secondo te noi come facciamo a saperlo ?
> ...

 

Francamente non capisco perchè tu ti senta tirato in causa quando le mie domande erano poste a chi ha aperto il thread che magari la situazione la conosce.

Impedire la navigazione non impostando i forwarders e malconfigurando una rete mi sembra una soluzione alquanto pessima visto che si precludono alle macchine alcuni servizi (come ad esempio i windows update per cui i domain controller devono uscire su internet)

Comunque vedo che ha risolto il suo dilemma.

----------

